# Reptile licence help



## Brandon (Jan 26, 2018)

Would someone be able to guide me through a reptile licence I have one but am not sure what I do with the book pr how to do annual returns. thanks


----------



## vampstorso (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi Brandon,
Based on the timing of this post I'm guessing you're in SA?
As each state has different licensing


----------



## Brandon (Jan 27, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> Hi Brandon,
> Based on the timing of this post I'm guessing you're in SA?
> As each state has different licensing



Hey, I'm in Victoria I just read something about the annual returns and wanted to know about then before I need to do them


----------



## Snapped (Jan 28, 2018)

This is the link to: https://www.wildlife.vic.gov.au/keeping-and-trading-wildlife/licences-annual-returns

Your wildlife book will come with the return forms (and a copy).

*THIS IS FOR VICTORIA ONLY, AN ANNUAL RETURN FOR RECORD OF WILDLIFE YOU'VE BRED, SOLD OR BOUGHT BETWEEN 1st April 2017 and 31st March 2018 *

You put the *Species Code* (linked above with species codes), eg Tanami Woma, scenticific name Aspidites Ramsayi which is Code 2613 (back when I had one in 2013 in Vic) so put the relevant code in the top right corner.

Then the *Common name* and *Scientific name* (also listed in that link above).

Then below is the lined column, so the the *Date* you are making the return, 01/4/2018 example

*Acquisitions *is if you bred, imported or purchased/gift, so you put the number in the correct column. If you haven't purchased any new snakes, simply leave it blank, or put 0.

*Escapes, Deaths, Disposals, *same as above, if you sold a snake, put 1 in the column, if one died, 1 etc. So if you purchased/sold a snake, you need the name and address of the seller/buyer, and their *Licence no. 

Import/export no. *If you imported or exported the snake, you need to put in that permit number, otherwise leave blank etc....

*TOTAL - *live/dead...so put in 1 live, 0 dead for example. That should add up to the total of acquisitons/sales/deaths/etc.

If you have acquired/bred/sold more than one snake in the time period do another separate page with all the relevant info.

This info was from my last w/l return form in 2014, so maybe it's changed since then, but this is the basics anyway.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 30, 2018)

Snapped said:


> This is the link to: https://www.wildlife.vic.gov.au/keeping-and-trading-wildlife/licences-annual-returns
> 
> Your wildlife book will come with the return forms (and a copy).
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, apprecate your help alot


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 30, 2018)

If you need assistance at all, just ask! I'm more than happy to help.


----------



## Snapped (Jan 30, 2018)

Brandon said:


> Thank you very much, apprecate your help alot



Youre' welcome, it can be a bit confusing first time around, forms forms and more bloody forms lol....and Stompsy is in the know, so if you need any more assistance, I'd take up their offer.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 30, 2018)

Dammit I better check out QLD I haven't submitted one ever!! And I have multiple reptiles now and traded swapped died many too.. woops ... 

Either way they won t be getting my family from me.. [emoji1]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 30, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Dammit I better check out QLD I haven't submitted one ever!! And I have multiple reptiles now and traded swapped died many too.. woops ...
> 
> Either way they won t be getting my family from me.. [emoji1]
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


We don't have any return forms Murph. This is all taken care of with movement advice forms. Just make sure your book is up to date with purchases and deaths etc.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 30, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> We don't have any return forms Murph. This is all taken care of with movement advice forms. Just make sure your book is up to date with purchases and deaths etc.


Oh really sweet ... the rules are all over the shop.. and makes it hard.. when I lived in the territory it was so easy to get a licence and sorry the paper trail when I came back to QLD it was all so confusing (at the time) plus working away in the mines I never really chased it.. as for my log book it's bag on [emoji4].. 

And we dont have diff levels of licencing/ restrictions do we? Cause when I bought my 2 GTP I rang them and asked they told me nope just make sure to get the movement advice sorted that's it .. one country one set of rules it shouldn't be THIS confusing or hard.. 

PS I wanna get my venomous snake licence [emoji4].. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 30, 2018)

No there are no different levels. It only changes when you want venomous or crocodilian species.
We definitely need a national system, as long as the Qld system is the one implemented, most others are way too restrictive on non-venomous and ridiculously un-restrictive for venomous.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 31, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> If you need assistance at all, just ask! I'm more than happy to help.


Thank you I will see how I go


----------

